# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  هل يجب علينا الإيمان بالتوحيد بأنواعه الثلاثة ؟

## سراج منير

**  *هل يجب علينا الإيمان بالتوحيد بأنواعه الثلاثة ؟*  *الحمد لله رب العالمين*   *     نحنُ بحاجة أن نتذكر دائماً، أنه لا يلزم من مجرد إيمان الإنسان بوجود خالِق لهذا الكون أن يصبح بذلك مؤمناً، لابد أن يتحقق هناك شرطان أساسيان:* *الشرط الاول: ان يشهد ان لااله الا الله*  *والشرط الثانى : ان محمدا رسول الله*  *الشرط الأول: (لا إله إلا الله) لا يعني أن خالق الكون واحد وفقط ، لأنّه قد يجتمع في الإنسان إيمان وكُفر*   * قد يجتمع في الإنسان إيمان وكفر، الذي يقول (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله)*  * طبعا هذا القول له لوازم، مرتبطة هذه اللوازم مع هاتين الشهادتين، فإذا تصورنا مسلماً يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسولُ الله ، لكن بيقول إنه القرآن ناقص* * هذا ما أفاده شهادة لا إله إلا الله ،لأنه مثل عسل صبينا عليه حامض، أفسد العسل،*  *وهكذا يجتمع في الإنسان إيمان وكُفـر ، لذلك قال تعالى في حق المشركين الأولين:*  *) وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ(*  *هذة  الآية   تبين لنا ان هؤلاء   الأقوام   مؤمنين لكن في الوقت نفسه هم مشركون،*  *  إذن يجتمع في الإنسان إيمان وكفر، ضربنا لك مثال   بإنسان يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ولكن القرآن ناقص،* * هذا كفر ، هذا شرك ، لكن هذا يؤمن بالله ويؤمن برسولِ الله، فصَدقَ عليهِ قولُه تعالى*  *) وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ(*  *لدقة الموضوع وهو أنه يجتمع في الإنسان إيمان وكفر، إيمان أو توحيد وشرك، أكثر الناس حتى في هذا الزمان يصدُق عليهم قول ربنا الآن: )وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ(*  *  هؤلاء المسلمون الذين يصلون ويصومون ويحجون ويتصدقون، بيروحوا لمقام من المقامات، لقبر من قبور الأولياء، بيطلبوا منهم الشفاء، بيطلبوا منهم العافية، هؤلاء ) وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ(*  * عالمين أنه الله موجود، لكن عبدوا مع اللهِ غيرَه والله يقول: ) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( [  فاستعانوا بغيرِه تعالى،* * لذلك العلماء المحققين قسّموا التوحيد ثلاثة أقسام:*  *1-                 توحيد الربوبية                   توحيد الألوهـية              توحيد الصفات*  *يعني الله واحد في ذاته ، الله واحد في عبادته ، يعني لا يُعبد معه غيره، الله واحد في صفاته ، ) لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ (* *هذا ليس معناه أنه الله موجود وبس!*  * لا الله موجود ولا يشبهه شيء من مخلوقاته،* * فمثلاً النصارى في أعيادهم بينشروا تلك الصور، بنشوف في صورة الرب تبعهن، شيخ كبير السن لحية طويلة بيضاء ، هذا هو ربُّ العالمين الذي ليسَ كمثلِه شيء؟.*  *اليهود والنصارى بيآمنوا بأنه هذا الكون له خالق ، فهم مؤمنون بالتوحيد الأول، ما إسم  هذا التوحيد ؟* * توحيد الربوبية ،*   *يعني أن  لهذا الكون خالق.  ويختلفوا عن الدهريين، أو الطبيعيين ، الذين يقولوا هذا [فن] ما فيه خالق ولا في مخلوق، اليهود والنصارى بيقولوا: لا ، الله هو اللي خلق الكون، فهن إذاً موحدين ، لكن توحيد الربوبية، يعني توحيد الخالقية،*  * لكن بيجي توحيد الألوهية توحيد العبادة، اليهود عبدوا عُزير والنصارى عبدوا عيسى، هدول كفروا بتوحيد العبادة ، فهن ما بيقولوا (لا إله إلا الله) وإذا قالوها ، بيقولوها إما نفاقاً وإما جهلاً بحقيقة المعنى، وإلا لو قالوها اعتقاداً ومؤمنين بها، ما عبدوا عيسى ولا خضعوا له ولا سجدوا له إلى آخره، ولا وضعوا صورته وصورة مريم في الكنائس، هدول إذاً مؤمنين من جهة ، كفّار من جهة ،*   *مؤمنين من حيث أنهم مو مثل الدهريين بيقولون: ما فيه الله ! ، لا بيقولوا فيه الله ، لكن شو فايدة القول لما بيشبهوا الله في المخلوقات : أو بيعبدوا غيره !*  *الشاهد من الكلام هذا، كثير من المسلمين ولا أعني العامة منهم فقط، بل وأعني كثيرا من الخاصّة، أنهم بيقولوا (لا إله إلا الله) ، لكنهم يعبدون غيرَ الله، وبيكفروا بالله من ناحية الصفات.* *مثلاً احنا نعرف أن كثيرين منهم، أنه بيدعوا الموتى والصالحين، وبيخضعوا لهم ويصلوا عندهم وإلى آخره، يقولون الله موجود في كل مكان، الله أكبر من كل شيء ، و كان ولا شيء معه، كيف حشرتوه بهالكون ؟ حتى بيقول قائلهم:*  *وما اللهُ في التمثالِ * * * إلا كثلجةٍ بها الماءُ*  *تقدر تفرق بين الثلج و الماء ؟! هكذا الله عند هؤلاء ، هذا كفر ! ،*  * إن الله في القرآن الكريم غني عن العالمين، هنـا حصروه في هذا الكون مثل دودة القزّ، دودة الحرير بتلف على نفسها، تحفر نفسها تنخنق وتموت، إن الله غني عن العالمين، هؤلاء مؤمنين من جهة ، كفّار من جهة.*  *اذن توحيد الربوبية المقصود منه أن يعتقد المسلم اعتقاداً جازماً أن خالق هذا الكون بما فيه واحد في ذاته، ليس له ند،   ، وليس له شريك ، المجوس يعتقدوا أنه فيه إلـهين ، إله خالق الشر ، وإله خالق الخير، هذول أشركوا في توحيد الربوبية،  *   * ، فإذا المسلم لا سمح الله اعتقد أن مع الله من الأولياء والصالحين من يضر وينفع ، ويحيي ويميت، ويطعم ويرزق، كفر بالتوحيد ، توحيد الربوبية، وأشرك؛ لأنه جعل خالقين، الله بيخلق الخير، بيخلق الشر، وكمان الأولياء والصالحين وبيرزقوا وبحييوا وبيموّتوا ، لذلك بيرحوا لعندهم، يطلبوا منهم بركات و فيه كثير نساء إذا ما بتحمل تحمل حالها وتروح عند شجرة يكون تحتيه مقبور ولي تصير تربط فوقيه وكذا، و ، هذا إسمه شرك في الربوبية،*  *اما  شرك في الألوهية هو شرك في العبادة، وهو أن يعبد غير الله ويؤمن أن الله واحد في ذاته، لكن بيذبح للولي فلاني ، هذا أشرك في العبادة، بينادي الولي فلاني، هو صاير في التراب في قبره، بشر من البشر، يعقتد أنه بيسمع وأنه بيغيثه ، و بيضر و بينفع، هذا صار شرك في العبادة. *   *والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------

